# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم السيمنز (Siemens) توضيح ؟  برنامج siemens testpoint station 3

## aziahmed

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    البرنامج قديم ولكن مفيد 
لكل 
متخصص لفك شفرة السيمنس   
التحميل من الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    أو  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## labiad

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------

